
Ask HN: Has anyone successfully upgraded their phone? - listic
I wonder if anyone here has managed a successful hardware upgrade of their phone?<p>The things that come to my mind are:<p>* camera (provided there&#x27;s a better model with the same electrical interface)<p>* CPU (provided there&#x27;s a higher performance one with the same pinout)<p>* RAM (provided it&#x27;s not a PoP SoC or not otherwise integrated to the CPU)<p>* Flash ROM (seems straightforward, but haven&#x27;t heard of that, too)<p>or anything else, really.<p>Failing that, any steps you tried to that end, but failed?<p>I googled around, but failed to find any quality discourse on this topic at all.
======
listic
Someone managed to upgrade the RAM of the Nexus 5X from 2GB to 4GB; for $60
via some repairman in Shenzhen. [https://hackaday.com/2017/04/18/upgrading-
ram-on-a-nexus-5x/](https://hackaday.com/2017/04/18/upgrading-ram-on-a-
nexus-5x/)

